# Sữa Aptamil New Zealand có dễ uống không?



## Anhkids (22/1/22)

Sữa Aptamil là dòng sữa bột đến từ tập đoàn Danone, một tập đoàn lớn về sản xuất sản phẩm chăm sóc cho bé. Sữa bột Aptamil New Zealand được nhập khẩu chính hãng tại Việt Nam. 
Là dòng sữa bột công thức phù hợp với các bé sơ sinh đến 3 tuổi. Sữa Aptamil New Zealand có vị gần giống với sữa mẹ. Vị của nó ngọt nhẹ, sữa mát mà rất dễ uống. Sữa sẽ hộ trợ cho các mẹ ít sữa hoặc không cung cấp đủ sữa cho bé. Mẹ có thể cho bé sử dụng Sữa Aptamil New Zealand. Hàm lượng trong sữa Aptamil cao hơn gấp 7 lần so với sữa bò. Vì thế, nó giúp bé tăng cường hệ thống miễn dịch và thúc đẩy sự phát triển của bé. Đặc biệt, hương vị sữa rất thơm ngon. Do đó, sữa Aptamil rất dễ uống, với vị ngọt thanh đặc trưng, mùi thơm dịu nhẹ nhanh tan trong nước. Nhờ đó mà sữa này rất hợp khẩu vị của bé. Hiện tại trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại sữa Aptamill, bố mẹ hãy chọn lựa chi bé dòng sữa phù hợp nhất. Bố Mẹ có thể tham khảo mua sữa Aptamil chính hãng tại đây.


----------

